# Hammond take-out, San Juan Below Navajo Dam



## JagDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

Haven't done it, but have been trying to put together beta for a Navajo Dam to Clay Springs trip. Not much information out there, but I'm going to do it anyway in my solo trip canoe.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Nice Float!*

It was a very nice float at ~450 CFS, the water had come up some more before I went. It is an easy class II to Hammond, decent current kept me moving. I only got hung up once, on a small stone diversion weir but would have been fine had I chose the correct gap.

It is a pretty float but mostly private property along the stretch. You can put in as far upstream as "Texas Hole" - the first few miles are quality trout water and there are a lot of drift boats that float from there to "Crusher Hole" - those river accesses are used heavily by commercial driftboats guiding fly fishermen. Below Crusher there is a public access spot river right about 1/4 mile past the bridge in the town of Navajo Dam (2.9 miles below Crusher), after that it appeared all private access until Hammond.

If you go past Hammond you immediately hit a major diversion (the ones above Hammond are no issue). I did not go past Hammond so that concludes my report .


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*JagDaddy - were you thinking this year?*



JagDaddy said:


> Haven't done it, but have been trying to put together beta for a Navajo Dam to Clay Springs trip. Not much information out there, but I'm going to do it anyway in my solo trip canoe.
> 
> Keep us posted!


This has been on my list for a long time and the year is looking good, except for not drawing a San Juan.

The Gila might also be runnable from the East Fork to Safford.

Gene


----------



## JagDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

There's always cancellations on the SJ :- ) The technical part will be the timing into Sand Island for the beginning of the permitted run.

Above Sand Island is Recapture Creek which has good camping and hiking to kill some time before a Sand Island check in.

I'm doing a trip in mid/late March San Francisco to Gila or alternate Blue to Gila. Water is over 200 right now. Remote country, no permits and 3 hrs from the house. 

My first time in there, but there's beta. 'Have whitewater solo trip canoe will travel' haha


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Some more beta on SFR/Gila.*



JagDaddy said:


> There's always cancellations on the SJ :- )
> I'm doing a trip in mid/late March San Francisco to Gila or alternate Blue to Gila. Water is over 200 right now. Remote country, no permits and 3 hrs from the house.
> 
> My first time in there, but there's beta. 'Have whitewater solo trip canoe will travel' haha


You might consider emailing Kelley Cranston who I believe is on the buzz. He lives in Glenwood NM and thus runs the SFR/Gila/Tribs quite a bit. I've never boated with him but seems a nice guy. PM me if you need is contact info.

Also have some beta at my paddleon.net web site including a couple SFR reports that Jordon Walker/Ross Hughes put together sometime back.

Would be interested in perhaps doing some parts of a thru-San Juan if you do it. Shuttles have been an issue during my planning.

Gene


----------



## Sunscreen (Mar 15, 2016)

This is a pretty straight forward section of river. There are no diversions or hazards to speak of. Around Turley there's an irrigation ditch that robs some of the stream flow and the river widens so be prepared to drag a bit at lower flows. You won't see anyone below the bridge except a few folks fishing off the bank. My wife and I floated last June at about 450CFS in a tandem Tributary ducky. Also, be prepared for a long day, it'll take longer than you think.


----------

